# Phrag. and Phal. collection



## abax (Feb 11, 2021)

I'd like some suggestions concerning leaving my orchid collection of approximately 100 orchids to either some institution or individuals. I'd prefer to leave the
collection to an individual with greenhouse facilities. A donation to an organization is not out of the question. I welcome any suggestions that are serious about
preserving my collection.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you have a list of the plants (and where you got them)? The virtual Paph Forum is coming up in March, and maybe an announcement on your plants could be made. I believe in the past the Phipps Conservatory in Pittsburgh as asked for plants of "historical significance" (i.e., Paph Winston Churchill, Phrag Fritz Schomburg, etc).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2021)

Where are you going!? 
I made a list of Eric Meulbaur's collection then the Brooklyn Botanical Garden picked it up. Make sure I get a couple first.


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2021)

I do have a list of plants and know where I purchased most of them. Eric I will send a list to you. I'm hoping for a
botanical garden to take them.


----------

